# Sept 2010 hunt pics, Dove, Teal, & Rails



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Gosh, I have been on several hunts this season so far. Too many to share the stories. But then Pictures tell a thousand words. All from last month. 

Trifecta- Eurasian, Whitewing, Mourning










Opening Day with the 16GA. 










Nice pic with a whitewing










Eyes getting a little heavy after the third morning in a row. 










Bluewing Teal and Sora Rails










Muttley wanting a Medal after trying to "Stop the Pigeon" (well a Sora Rail actually)


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Rail Hunting










Chasing a cripped Rail. 










Patiently waiting to head home. 










Dove Retrieve action shot










These next two pictures from opening weekend last month made it into the October Delta Photo Contest. 
#35 and #37. http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pix/index.php


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sniper John

Beautiful Shots! Very inspiring.

I should have my two girls in the woods next week. Due to a little DEP computer glitch, I've had to retake the Hunter Safety/ Wildlife Conservation course, 16 hours worth . Now I can finally get to the final phase of training.

Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice pics! He is a big boy!


----------

